# CanaryJayne - unsung heroine ( really!!)



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I thought I would start this thread about CanaryJayne as she hasn't done a thread and I really think she should as she has done an amazing rescue this week!!

A railway bridge in Kingston has been pulled down and replaced and of course with a lot of railway bridges, despite pigeon proofing, those canny birds have been able to get in and carry on doing what they do.

The bridge was down yesterday but in the few days before, Jayne was able to rescue 17 young birds ( some of them tiny squabs) and bring them to London Wildcare ( which as of yesterday evening were all thriving very well). The youngsters range from various sizes from the really teeny to bigger ( but too small to fly etc). She is bringing 4 more over today as the railyway people discovered them ( well at least they have given them to Jayne instead of the pest controller. )

Jayne - all pigeons doing well - one of the bigger babies although happy has a crop which has difficulty emptying but that maybe the change in diet from pigeon milk to porridge/rusk but as Kimberlay at the hospital said - "They are all really healthy".

However I would like to add that the little babies are on 3 hourly feeds from 8.00am to 11.pm at night and the bigger babies on 4 hourly feeds - We now have about 60 pigeons on the 6.00 o'clock porridge feed!!

Anyway Jayne - you have done a really fantastic job - so many little lives have been saved. 

Tania xx

PS - I was given strict instructions in the Hospital diary from Kimberley not to neglect "her babies"!! Kimberly loves baby animals and the squabs are now her new babies................. she drew lovehearts all around the feeding instructions!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Our new pigeon heroine!*

I would like to add that it was Jayne's perseverace against all odds that saved these babies. Time and time again she went down to the site and asked for the squabs to be handed over to her, only to be fobbed off with "It's not my job" or "A pigeon person is collecting thm in two days time!". It was only at the last moment that they were handed over to her after being removed by personnel "appropriately" dressed for the job in full protective overalls, latex gloves (which had to be replaced when they tore) etc.

One of the babies appeared to be dead on arrival, but fortunately Wildcare put it in a heated hospital cage and "brought it back from the dead".

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a great rescue, Jane. Thank you!!!!!
And thank you for posting Tania.
I am so glad all babies are doing good.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whoo hoo! Good job Jayne! All those little souls now safe and sound thanks to you.

Whoa, this seems like deja vu for us from last year.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go, Jayne! Three cheers!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We have us another SUPER HERO in our midst. 
Great save, CanaryJane.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jayne, you done, good, girl! Excellent news and I know it took 
hard work on your part getting the workers to do the 'right'
thing. In fact, I'll bet you 'breathed' that site for quite some
time to make this happen. Thanks for your hard work, it really
has made a difference.

fp


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Congratulations from me too Jayne.Well done!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Jayne! Thank you so very much for seeing that all the birds were rescued. Many thanks to London Wildcare also for taking them in!

Terry


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Nice job! I hope it also gave the workers a new look at the birds, seeing how much someone cared for them. It seems like it, the way they keep giving them to her as they find them instead of taking the easy road and exterminating.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks folks- it was really worth the effort.

Jayne


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Nice save CJ.

I was going to call these guys the 'Railway Children'. But noticed the copywrite infringement at the last minute.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Whoo hoo! Good job Jayne! All those little souls now safe and sound thanks to you.
> 
> Whoa, this seems like deja vu for us from last year.


How are the CHBs? Still chewing gum, playing pool and drinking root beer?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, what a bunch of lucky pigeons to have you, Jayne!  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WELL DONE, CJ AND THE WILDLIFE SANCTUARY AND FOLKS THERE!!!*

SURE IS GREAT TO HEAR SUCH A HEARTWARMING STORY AND "SAVE!"

*THANK YOU - THANK YOU - THANK YOU !!*

WISHING ALL, LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES !!

SHI & SQUEAKS

(Alvin...you KNOW that those CHBs are enjoying "southern hospitality" to the max with Maggie and Lewis. However, they are drinking "Sweet Tea" instead of Root Beer...)


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Jayne,

Wonderful, wonderful job!

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Tania for telling us the story.

Jane,

You are remarkable! I know that it is alot of work. But once you have them all lined up, and they have that famous "What Happened?" little look on their faces, every lil breath taken is so important.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Way to go Jayne. A BIG thanks to you from all those pidgies.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

This story is very inspiring...may I add my 'thanks' and applause on behalf of all the innocent minding-their-own-business lives that Lady Jayne stepped in and saved!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Update*

Hi,

Just to update you on the 21 pigeons that Jayne rescued. Unfortunately one has died.  He wasn't one of the teeny ones. I am not sure what he died from but two of the others have canker so possibly that. The pigeon with the problem with its crop emptying has canker as does one of the really teeny babies but they are both very lively so fingers crossed we have caught the disease in time.

We ( London Wildcare) are fit to busting with pigeons. The Bird Ward and the Small Animal Intensive care unit chould be called the pigeon ward and the Small and very Sick Pigeon ward! Sad as I was  I counted 47 pigeons ( including woodies and collared doves - but mostly ferals) in the bird ward and in the Small Animals ITU - 23 ( 20 ferals and 3 "fancy" pigeons".) - it's Pigeon City!! That's not to count the 30+ in the aviary outside!! 

Tania xx


----------

